# Roll Angle (navegación aeronáutica)



## violeta21

Hola a todos,

Estoy traduciendo documentos técnicos de navegación aeronáutica y tengo dudas sobre ciertas expresiones y quiero ver si alguien me puede confirmar mis traducciones (las pongo ente interrogaciones):

Roll Angle: ¿Angulo de Alabeo?


Gracias de antemano


----------



## LeoLeo9

Hola Violeta, yo sí lo traduciría así, como ángulo de alabeo.


----------



## violeta21

Muchas gracias, si, parece lo más cercano.


----------



## phantom2007

Siempre he visto el término "rolido" y "ángulo de rolido" para referirse al movimiento de una nave (agua o aire) con respecto al eje longitudinal. 

No sé si también se llama alabeo, pero a mí ese término me indica otra cosa muy diferente.

El ángulo de rolido es el ángulo que forma el eje Y de una aeronave (el que coincide con el largo de las alas) con respecto al horizonte.


----------



## violeta21

Es la primera vez que leo lo de rolido. Me suena a anglicismo.
Hay otra expresión que no tengo tampoco muy clara y es "true track angle", también en el contexto de la navegación aérea. 
De momento la he traducido como "Rumbo real" ya que en la terminología de radares, "track" es la traza o pista que representa la trayectoria (el rumbo) de un avión en la pantalla del radar. 
Como este término también se usa en los aviones (de hecho es un parámetro de navegación del avión) me gustaría que alguien de ese mundo me lo confirmase.

Gracias por las sugerencias.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Yo lo de rolido no lo había oído nunca, el ángulo de alabeo yo siempre lo he visto definido para dar la deformación del ala, no sé si la nomenclatura es uniforme o cambia según el documento consultado.
A lo mejor es que en función del contexto el roll angle se puede traducir de distintas maneras.
True track angle nunca lo he visto traducido, pero como has indicado siempre lo he visto utilizar para representar la dirección, a lo mejor ángulo de rumbo real, de dirección, de trayectoria... seguro que existe un término técnico en español... a ver si alguien lo conoce


----------



## phantom2007

LeoLeo9 said:


> Yo lo de rolido no lo había oído nunca, el ángulo de alabeo yo siempre lo he visto definido para dar la deformación del ala, no sé si la nomenclatura es uniforme o cambia según el documento consultado.
> A lo mejor es que en función del contexto el roll angle se puede traducir de distintas maneras.
> True track angle nunca lo he visto traducido, pero como has indicado siempre lo he visto utilizar para representar la dirección, a lo mejor ángulo de rumbo real, de dirección, de trayectoria... seguro que existe un término técnico en español... a ver si alguien lo conoce



Roll angle es el ángulo del eje X (longitudinal a las alas, transversal al casco del avión con respecto al horizonte. Creo que no hay duda en eso. Se puede ver en Wikipedia (Inglés) y otros sitios. 

Creo que rolido efectivamente es una palabra inventada y es un anglicismo, pero no la inventé y que sea un anglicismo no la hace inaceptable hasta que nuestra Academia se ponga de acuerdo y nos imponga una francesa u otra también inventada pero oficial.

Por el momento creo que es clara. No soy aviador pero entiendo que el alabeo del ala no tiene nada que ver en absoluto con el roll angle.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Yo siempre lo he visto para el estudio del alabeo del ala, y los textos científicos en inglés que he visto utilizan roll angle para definir este fenómeno. No he consultado la wikipedia y por lo tanto no sé lo que pone. Puede ser que cuando se va a definir la dirección del avión también se use roll angle pero con otro sentido, pero seguro que sí se miran los ejes de cada caso el ángulo referido será el mismo en cada caso. 
Creo que el nombre que has escogido te queda bastante bien, me gusta


----------



## phantom2007

Aclaro que la palabra "rolido" la conocía de antes, Solo verifiqué en wiki (esp): http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolido

En el RAE no aparece "Rolido" y sí aparece "Roleo", que es muy correcto, pero es un término de arquitectura y que yo sepa no se usa en navegación.


----------



## phantom2007

LeoLeo9 said:


> Yo siempre lo he visto para el estudio del alabeo del ala, y los textos científicos en inglés que he visto utilizan roll angle para definir este fenómeno. No he consultado la wikipedia y por lo tanto no sé lo que pone. Puede ser que cuando se va a definir la dirección del avión también se use roll angle pero con otro sentido, pero seguro que sí se miran los ejes de cada caso el ángulo referido será el mismo en cada caso.
> Creo que el nombre que has escogido te queda bastante bien, me gusta


Sí, "Roll " es muchas cosas relacionadas con el giro o el rodar, en diseño de alas seguramente hay un roll angle también. Al que yo me refiero es un término de navigación (aérea o marítima), tal como especifica Violeta en el título de su post inicial.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Pero seguiría traduciéndose como ángulo de alabeo, porque es el mismo movimiento realmente, al menos a nivel general, y al fin y al cabo es lo que se busca, una traducción, no desarrollar un posgrado en aviónica a base de comentarios... que a veces nos ponemos un poco pesados!


----------



## phantom2007

Si quieres poner ánguilo de alabeo adelante, pero creo que es incorrecto. Puedes ver el término aquí:

http://www.arganeo.com.es/index.php/diccionario?KT_az=R

 Yo no sé mucho de aviónica y esto es navegacion, que es algo diferente. Y lo de pesados, es cierto. Pero en temas de navegación aérea más vale no equivocarse....


----------



## LeoLeo9

Perdona, qué termino debo buscar en el link? 
Por otro lado, no sé si en navegación es distinto, pero la orientación en aviónica se da con los ángulos de guiñada, cabeceo y alabeo, o eso he estudiado yo, también es cierto que pueden definirse los ejes de distinta manera y esto puede cambiar, pero esta es la definición más habitual


----------



## violeta21

Parece que he abierto un debate conflictivo.

No sabía que era tan conflictivo hasta que buscando en internet he visto que un artículo en la Wikipedia:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ángulos_de_navegación

es contradictorio con otro artículo en inglés:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flight_dynamics

Mi problema me lo ha solucionado un experto en navegación aérea y la explicación se corresponde con la del artículo anterior en inglés. Según los expertos, la correcta traducción al español "aeronáutico" es:

Roll   = alabeo
Pitch = cabeceo
Yaw  = guiñada

Un saludo a todos y gracias por vuestro interés.


----------

